# Jaako Kuusisto Violin Concerto. 21st Century Music. I dare you to listen.



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I heard this on a broadcast of PT. I will share the link to the page. Go to hour #2 at the 26 minute mark. I have listened to this at least 15 times since first hearing it almost a year ago. They rebroadcast this show every so often I assume because it is so popular. It is bold, daring, modern, sometimes calmly beautiful. Hopefully you will like it as much as I do. E Classical offers a download for less than $5 and I believe there is a CD released somewhere.

Jaakko Kuusisto: Violin Concerto, Op. 28
Elina Vahala, violin; Minnesota Orchestra; Osmo Vanska, conductor
Minnesota Orchestra, Orchestra Hall, Minneapolis, MN

Hour 2, 26 minute mark then hold on!

https://www.yourclassical.org/programs/performance-today/episodes/2020/04/13


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

It's a great pice! I have this recording:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I have the CD, but it's been a while. I'll dig it up.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Hopefully you will like it as much as I do. E Classical offers a download for less than $5 and I believe there is a CD released somewhere.


I wonder if eClassical offers cheaper prices in the US than they do in Europe? Here their downloads are priced by length alone and a $5 download would be a very short disc indeed.


----------

